# Display is rotated counter-clockwise???



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Has anyone noticed this? On my Mitsu 62" HD DLP when viewing the guide at the bottom the left edge is clipped. It looks like the graphic image is rotated counterclockwise approx the thickness of the border of the guide. I thought it was just on my set but I checked my other 921 which is connected to a Panasonic 36" HD Tube and it is the same. To me this indicates a problem with the graphic alignment not the set. In addition I have had my Mitsu professionally calibrated so that is not the issue either. It wasn't always this way but I honestly could not tell you exactly when I first noticed it...it was at least 3 months ago.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

You may need to reposition your screen through the 921. Go into view preferrences, the positioning feature is in the second menu, select "more" to see it. If that's not it make sure you're using the correct display mode. Menu 6-9 try either 1080i or 720p which ever best fits the native resolution of your display.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

That menu option only will move the screen in linear fashion not rotation. I had thought it was this but since it is on 2 completely different TVs ( DLP vs Tube, Mitsu vs Panansonic, etc) that are hooked up different (DVI vs Component) it has to be something in the graphic generation in the 921 since that is the only commonality between the 2. Everything is fine on my 508s but that is a different piece of hardware. Also this just popped up in the past few months. This was never an issue before then on either set.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I went thru each set and made sure each was set appropriately according to their native rez. I replaced all cables and even tried both the DVI and component on each. Nothing makes a difference. The bottom left corner of the Dish generated graphics are clipped (rotated counter-clockwise). I even played with the adjustment in the menu (eventhough it only moves it linearly) and if I move it up to the point I can see the lower left corner there is now a gap in the lower right.

I am going to take a bunch of pics of this with me to CES and show the Dish guys and let them tell me why their receivers are doing this (Not holding my breath).


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

I have basically the same problem on my 3+ year old 55" Mitsu. It is most pronounced when I play solitaire in transparent mode. Yes, I know that's an expensive method of playing solitaire


----------

